# Murphy's Laws of Martial Arts



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2009)

Murphy's Laws of Martial Arts

10 scientific principles that apply to the study of all martial arts:

1. The referee will always be looking the other way when you score.

2. The wimp who made it through the elimination round on luck alone will suddenly turn into Bruce Lee when you're up against him.

3. The day you leave work early to make it to class on time, the sensei will be sick.

4. You will have trouble with the ties on your gi pants when members of the opposite sex are in class.

5. If you have to use your training in self-defense, your attacker's father will be a lawyer.

6. When the sensei uses you during demonstrations it going to be for joint-locking techniques.

7. After years of training without a single injury, you will pull a muscle the night before your black belt exam.

8. After a flawless demonstration, you will trip on your way back to your seat.

9. No matter how many times you take care of it beforehand, you will invariably have to go to the toilet when it's your turn during belt promotion exams.

10. In an otherwise vacant locker room, the only other person will have the locker right next to yours.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 8, 2009)

I think I did a version of these a few years back on MT....


----------



## Big Don (Oct 8, 2009)

During any given drill, if your partner is stronger than you, he'll accidentally hit you.
If your partner is weaker, you'll accidentally hit them.


----------



## zDom (Oct 9, 2009)

During sparring, the body part most likely to get hit is the one that was most recently injured.

There is a direct correlation between the severity of the injury and the odds of it being hit.

If the person with the injury asks their sparring partner to please be careful of that body part, the chances of it being hit double.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Experienced most of tyhose...especially number 7.

Ain't it always the way?

Peace,
Erik


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 9, 2009)

zDom said:


> If the person with the injury asks their sparring partner to please be careful of that body part, the chances of it being hit double.


 
I swear there was a student at our school just like that last year. She was paranoid about getting hit in the face, so of course, she was constantly getting hit in the face! And every time I sparred her, I cringed inwardly because she was so physically sensitive that I had to tone it down to 10%power; nonetheless, managed to hit her accidentally several times.

D'ya suppose some people are just natural injury magnets?

Sorry for the thread drift...back to normal programming now.


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 9, 2009)

How about, on the night you forget your shin guards, you will ALWAYS clash shins with the boniest person in the class? Ow.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 9, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> D'ya suppose some people are just natural injury magnets?


Absofrigginlutely!


----------

